# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  طلب...ممكن اللي بيقدر...

## العنيدة

*مسالخير كيفكم....
ممكن اطلب طلب هو غريب ..بس عنجد الي عندو لعبة سوبر ماريو..اللي على الكمبيوتر ..
ممكن يجيبها الي..وبكون ممنونة الو...*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> *مسالخير كيفكم....
> ممكن اطلب طلب هو غريب ..بس عنجد الي عندو لعبة سوبر ماريو..اللي على الكمبيوتر ..
> ممكن يجيبها الي..وبكون ممنونة الو...*


لا غريب وله شي :SnipeR (62): 

هسا بشوفلك بالنت :SnipeR (62):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]هي الرابط بس لا تنزليها  :SnipeR (62): 

الا لما اتأكد منها  :SnipeR (62): 

يعني استني شوي :Icon31: 


http://www.acid-play.com/download/su...mario-forever/[/align]

----------


## العنيدة

> لا غريب وله شي
> 
> هسا بشوفلك بالنت


تسلم يا خالد حغلبك

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> تسلم يا خالد حغلبك


لا مش مشكلة :Icon31:

----------


## العنيدة

شو انزلها يا خالد...
يعني زابطة

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> شو انزلها يا خالد...
> يعني زابطة


نعم نزليها :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## العنيدة

تسلم شكرراا

----------

